# Heat Press Transfer on a Fire Proof Nomex Jacket?



## shturner1975 (Mar 27, 2008)

Is this possible? I have a basic fire retardant racing jacket made from Nomex. Can I press a plastisol transfer on this? If not, what are my options?


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

Not sure if plastisol will work but I would guess that a Therno-flex or Stahls heat applied vinyl would work very good on this.


----------



## PhilDx (Feb 13, 2010)

You'll need the flame retardancy of whatever you apply to be at least as good as the jacket. They're going to come looking for you if their lettering catches fire!


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

shturner1975 said:


> Is this possible? I have a basic fire retardant racing jacket made from Nomex. Can I press a plastisol transfer on this? If not, what are my options?


Scott,

Depending on the SFI rating of the jacket your going to find a lot of different blends, a lot of the cheaper jackets (G-Force, Jegs, RCI) have a cotton shell (outside) and a Nomex layer sewn inside, the more expensive and higher rated SFI jackets (Simpson) are made of a Nomex blend inside and out.

That said, the cheaper jackets you could use most any type of decoration from vinyl to plastisol and should work fine, we have DTG'd a few and they turn out great, the better jackets (higher SFI rating) would be a problem because of the Nomex outer shell and really only embroidery is suited to decorate these.

You can tell real quick what your dealing with by looking at the tag inside the jacket towards the bottom it should give all the info as far as SFI rating and composition, we did one a few weeks ago that had a 100% cotton outer shell and a Nomex inner layer, printed great! 

Hope this helps...


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

We have used Reflect Plus from Imprintables Warehouse on firefighter turnout gear with much success....


----------



## shturner1975 (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks. I'll check with manufacturer on the shell material. It is a single layer G Force.


----------



## graphics75975 (Feb 13, 2017)

I have a customer wanting white vinyl and if possible white reflective vinyl heat tranfer lettering on a pair of Nomex Coveralls. Tag reads 92% Meta-Aramid, 5% Para-Aramid,3% conductive Fiber. What worries me is the DO NOT DRY CLEAN and Machine Dry on Low Heat warnings. 
Anyone ever done heat transfer on this material?


----------



## topdogclarksvill (Feb 11, 2017)

You should look at the Stahls thermo film vinyl. Does not require as long of heat and holds up very well. I use this on firefighter equipment and have had no peeling issues.


----------

